# Milk Withdrawal Ivermectin Plus



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Does anyone know the milk withdrawal time of Ivermectin Plus Injectable (noromectin plus), especially when given orally? I saw the charts from the Health & Wellness section that shows milk withdrawal for just plain Invermectin, given SQ, is 40 days. 

We have a doe that has suspected lungworm and have tried treating with Safeguard (the usual wormer in my area) but it hasn't done any good.

Thanks.
Elizabeth


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

There is no "official" withdrawl times on many medications used for goats. Very few wormers are labeled for goats, anything that is not labeled for goats is being used "off-label" and has not been tested for withdrawl times and such. Withdrawl is at your discretion. That said I use it in the winter when the does are 100 days pregnant as the cow withdrawl is something like 54 days. If I had to worm now for suspected lungworm I would try Prohibit as it has a 4 day withdrawl on http://www.luresext.edu/goats/training/Goatmeds.pdf


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

If it were just ivermectin, I'd say skip a couple milkings...but clursulon, I really don't know.


----------



## Dairyfarmer (Mar 11, 2014)

Approximately 5% of ivermectin is excreted in milk and appears after 12 hours. Peak concentrations are found at 48 hours and residues detected as long as 18. The withdrawal time recommendations range from 6-9 days for oral administration. Some European studies have times of 4 days-I'll need to find those references when I have time. Meanwhile here are some references on withdrawal times and a discussion on ivermectin in lactating cows. 
http://www.uky.edu/Ag/AnimalSciences/goats/presentations/A5%20Goatmeds%5B1%5D.pdf
http://www.farad.org/publications/digests/092000ExtralabelIvermectinMoxidectin.pdf
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1914318/
For oral drenching we withhold 6 days using the FARAD tables (One reason using FAMACHA and targeted treatment makes sense for us). The Canadian article discusses ivermectin and human health.


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Ron: are you referring to ivermectin or ivermectin plus (which includes clorsulon)?


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Elizabeth, I have 2 Veterinary Drug books, and both say that Clorsulon should not be given to female dairy animals, so there really is no answer for a milk withdrawal.
As far as Ivermectin, it is used for humans in third world countries for parasites. Our family has actually taken it orally, and we live on to tell about it :biggrin. Must say, I know why the goats hate taking it, because it is so bitter, you cannot hide it in anything!


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Huh, Janie, that's very interesting. But now I'm even more confused. The bottle clearly states it's for cattle (as do many drugs since little or no goat testing is done) but says it can be used on breeding cows. So the manufacturer thinks it can be used on dairy females. Yet your vet books say otherwise! Now I don't know if I should use it all, but it's what I have. And, I don't have Prohibit that Jennifer suggests. What to do, what to do.....

Elizabeth


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Just do an online search with Ivomec Plus and you will find that it's not for use in dairy cattle of breeding age or veal calves.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Breeding cows sounds like beef. I know people often use the Ivomec plus on dairy goats, but in the last trimester of pregnancy, typically. It is something that goes into the liver and is processed by it, so I wouldn't take it too lightly. Your liver is important!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

50-55 days. It should be in the Health and Wellness section. I give it to everyone once a year when the does are 100 days bred.


----------

